

Ask HN: Is it wrong to contact people via their blogs? - shubhamjain

My city is not such a big one and there are no meetup groups that I know of and rarely any programming event is organized. So when I find some interesting blogger from my city, I usually find their email address and try to contact them to meet or have some chat.<p>Out of 3 times that I have tried to contact three people, no one replied. This makes me feel that I am being really stupid and pesky but my only intention is to meet new people.
======
meerita
Sometimes I take one week to answer emails. If I see the matter isn't
important at all, it can take forever to answer. Maybe some mail goes lost,
can't tell.

But answering your question, no, it is not a problem to write someone if they
publicly post their email addresses on their websites.

